# Please -- How to get rid of mosquito noise/coil whine?



## WeApOn (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a REALLY bad case of this since upgrading to a new video card, but only from my studio monitor speakers.. no effect on my headphones. 

HOW can I get rid of this noise? It is unbearable. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 18, 2011)

Is this noise coming from your power supply?  What video card and power supply do you have?


----------



## WeApOn (Nov 18, 2011)

Not too sure. I've always had it slightly, but since getting a new video card it is very pronounced. It never comes out of my headphones though. My video card is a Zotac 570 AMP! and my power supply is an OCZ Fatality.

Also, it's only noticeable when the cpu or video card is under heavy stress. Not sure which one exactly.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 18, 2011)

Which model number of power supply?  Most likely its not powerful enough to push your video card.


----------



## WeApOn (Nov 18, 2011)

They sent me a replacement for my original one, which was this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341018

They said the newer one was at least as powerful as this one. I figure 700W should be plenty? I'm only running one video card.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 18, 2011)

Need to know what the new model number is.  Just them telling you that the replacement is stronger then the original doesn't mean anything.  The 700 watt unit you linked to would suffice for you card but that doesn't mean the new one will.  Get us the model number so we can verify its specs.


----------



## WeApOn (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is the link:
http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-fatal1ty-series-power-supply-700w-eol.html


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 18, 2011)

For the most part, it seems like its a decent unit.  However, I would get it replaced again....  This time get a corsair tx650 or similar.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020


----------



## WeApOn (Nov 18, 2011)

Are you sure it is the PSU that is causing it? Prior to getting my new video card(very recently), I had very very light coil whine. Do you think that since I got a more powerful video card that this unit is causing the coil whine?

I would just want to be sure before I sent this back in again.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 18, 2011)

You have a gtx 570 which is a high end card and its pulls some power.


----------



## WeApOn (Nov 29, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> You have a gtx 570 which is a high end card and its pulls some power.



I've been talking with my PSU manufacturer and they told me to check the grounding, loose screws on the motherboard, or anything causing a short. They said they will RMA it to test, but replacing a PSU is not the most fun task. Is there anything else I could try that could possibly find what else might be causing this?

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 29, 2011)

Replacing a psu only takes about 5 minutes unless you have some very good cable management, then it might take a little longer.  In cases like this, it's always best to get it replaced.


----------



## WeApOn (Nov 29, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Replacing a psu only takes about 5 minutes unless you have some very good cable management, then it might take a little longer.  In cases like this, it's always best to get it replaced.



Unfortunately I do have pretty good cable management. I'll probably end up replacing it, but no other ideas besides that?

Thanks again for the help.


----------

